# Texas Weather



## Wayne Nutt

Yesterday afternoon about 6 ish we had a very welcome thunderstorm come through. It rained 1 1/2 inches and cooled down to 82 degrees.

Depending on which weather forecast you look at it will be between 106 and 108 this afternoon. Ugh! We will all stay in this afternoon.


----------



## Erik Nilsson

We recieved a bunch of rain the last few days here in NW PA and now our temps are 63 to 85 the next few days, good time to get back to working on our TT work


----------



## Patti Benton

We didn't get much in the part of Flower Mound I like, but in Irving (where I work) OMG - it poured for a solid 20 minutes. The wind, thunder and lightning were bad too.


----------



## Marissa E.

Lots of rain the last two days here in NE PA. But this morning its overcast (8:33 as I type this) and a very refreshing 65* ! 
Looks like a high in the Low-Mid 80's most of the week with nights going back into mid to upper 60's. 

Too bad my dog is back at the trainers  ... I really need to get me another dog soon haha.


----------



## ramblinmaxx

We live north of Saginaw, we could see the rain and smell the rain...but didn't get a drop! Dang...better luck with the next storm I hope.

lesa c


----------



## Gunner's Dad

Rain must be a metroplex thing, cause we did not see a drop. But the other day it poured, i mean poured at work, but 5 miles away at the house we did not get a drop. But i cant complain this weather is way better than last year.


----------



## PamK

I got about an inch in Coppell. 

It was nice but it is really hot now.


----------



## eastcarolinaguide

I always hunt a week in Texas with my uncle. Everytime I show up, the weather goes crazy! I was snowed into Lubbock for a week in January 2007 and it was below freezing in El Campo last time I was there. I'm beginning to wonder about the "mild" weather everyone else talks about! We've had a ton of HEAVT rain on the east coast too.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Lots of rain up in Fenwick MI this past week and when I got home SURPRISE much rain. My gardens soaked. We still need more. Temps had cooled and humidity less. Today noticed heat up and humidity starting again. Only two days this time so the weatherman says???? Hope you all get some GOOD rains!!!


----------



## GilWlsn

Southwest Missouri says yoy all can have you Texas temps back!!!!!  been to lower than 95agree for WEEKS with no ran forever. Glad i don't have any livestock going to be bad


----------



## Cowtown

Heading out to Benbrook Lake to hang out and throw some fun bumpers. Trying to stay cool and beat the heat!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yesterday morning was hot and sticky early on.


----------



## Barry Ireland

NE Kansas, got a little reprieve yesterday morning and this morning mid 60's. Warmed up fast after that


----------



## zeekster

Guess we shouldn't complain up here in Ontario when it gets up to 90 doesn't last long but dogs and I sure like it better when it stays in the mid 60's to high 70's
of course you guys down there don't get to run real hard water blinds in the winter with out even getting the dog wet.;-)


----------



## Tim Fitzgerald

Im with you wayne, veeery hot here in louisiana as well... at 9:30 last night, the thermometer on my back porch was still reading 90 degrees. Wooopee, thats 15 degrees lower than the 105 for the day plus the humidity was cranked. My dogs are just laying around in their kennels with fans blowing on them. I alternate bringing them in the house throughout the day when we are home on the weekends. Its pretty sad when you can even get semi cool water to come out of the hose after letting in run for 10 minutes. No serious training during these days, isnt worth risking a heat injury.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yesterday Rowdy was very lethargic (sp?) because of the hot sticky weather. This morning before training I let him play in the water hose (cold well water) and that got him hyped up. He did much better this morning.
All dogs spend the afternoon in the house staying cool.


----------



## Billie

None of my own dogs get trained much this time of year at all. Not worth it- the priority has to come to the client dogs and my dogs just get to be dogs til fall.. At least we dont have +++ Humidity here but nobody ever mentions northern CA when the heat waves come. Theyre calling for 100 + for most of next week here.Its just what we have from about June through September- it sucks-and we dont see a drop of rain til fall.


----------



## Travis Schneider

I'm curious, how are pros with a full truck able to get any sort of good, quality work out of their dogs before the heat overwhelms them? I just don't see how it's possible in weather like this.


----------



## Raymond Little

Travis Schneider said:


> I'm curious, how are pros with a full truck able to get any sort of good, quality work out of their dogs before the heat overwhelms them? I just don't see how it's possible in weather like this.


Southern based pros go north in the summer and northern based pros go south in the winter. Really can't train enough dogs in the south to make a living in the summer, max I think would be 10 big dogs. Almost impossible to FF-TT with our heat/humidity. Plenty of rain on a daily basis in southwestern Louisiana keeping ponds full and somewhat cool. Our training usually starts at 7:30 and ends at noon with mostly water work.


----------



## Travis Schneider

Raymond Little said:


> Southern based pros go north in the summer and northern based pros go south in the winter


I knew that, i was talking about the pros that stay down south through the summer...the guys that don't travel north for whatever reason.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The forecast for the next four days is for a high between 106-107 degrees. I'm staying inside with the dogs.


----------



## Cowtown

Travis Schneider said:


> I knew that, i was talking about the pros that stay down south through the summer...the guys that don't travel north for whatever reason.


They start early and are done for the day around 10.30-11am.


----------



## RailRoadRetrievers

ramblinmaxx said:


> We live north of Saginaw, we could see the rain and smell the rain...but didn't get a drop! Dang...better luck with the next storm I hope.
> 
> lesa c


I was at cabela's when it came thru it hard there


----------



## DKR

Talked to two trainers this afternoon, it was 107 here in DFW and the temp in Wyoming was 67 and in South Dakota 81.



Only way to train in Texas during the summer months is with a checkbook.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

We live on Lake Texoma which is a damn big lake. The water temp is 86. Can you imagine how hot the farm ponds and tanks are? I suspect the Blue/ Green Algae will show up soon. We train indoors.


----------



## Travis Schneider

DKR said:


> Only way to train in Texas during the summer months is with a checkbook.


This is the correct answer.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

We had a very cool thunderstorm roll through last night. It's what they call cloud-to-cloud lightning. We've been getting some rain up here the past week or so. I had to cut my grass Friday evening and could have cut it again last night!! it sucks, lol!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

69 degrees outside right now. It's great!


----------



## Labs R Us

Thursday it rained almost all day. It was a nice change from the heat and humidity. Grass has started to green-up again and temps are in the 70s. Feels like fall iis in the air.


----------



## Dave Farrar

Our forecast today is 111. It should break a very old record. Hopefully we don't top out at 109. I sure would hate t come up a couple of degrees short of a record...


----------



## savage25xtreme

Hope you are getting some of this Wayne










66 degrees as I pulled up to the gate at 6am


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Not had lows like that. Hopefully it is headed this way.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

it was 58 this morning. windows wide open, under the comforter, relaxed. if it weren't for the dog with his head on the edge of the bed looking up to me like 'ummmm it's time for me to go outside' I might have slept in a little later.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang Dan. I can just look forward to mid-Sept when the summer heat usually breaks here. But that is only a month away.


----------



## shawn shannon

What's rain like?


----------



## retrevrman

How about some Colorado weather. Here is the forecast for the week of 12 August here in Colorado Springs, CO.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

oh yeah, aside from tomorrow it's not suppose to get back into the 80s until Wednesday of next week!! break out the long johns!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Let me know how your January's are.


----------



## jpdorman01

Hot weather


----------



## retrevrman

Wayne Nutt said:


> Let me know how your January's are.


If you know Colorado Springs, it can go from 60s to 20s in a day. Snow one day, melt the next. It is all relative. Born and raised in Garland, Texas so I know all too well about the weather down Texas way. All my family is still down there. I will be spending winters down there in the near future at my Aunts 105acre ranch near Sulphur Springs with all the land and water I want to train on, then summers up here.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Big storm came through last night and this morning. 3/4 " rain with lots of lightning and thunder. 72 degrees now.


----------



## retrevrman

Wayne Nutt said:


> Big storm came through last night and this morning. 3/4 " rain with lots of lightning and thunder. 72 degrees now.


awesome...good to hear


----------



## HPL

Wayne Nutt said:


> Big storm came through last night and this morning. 3/4 " rain with lots of lightning and thunder. 72 degrees now.



Nobody likes a braggart.


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> Big storm came through last night and this morning. 3/4 " rain with lots of lightning and thunder. 72 degrees now.


Rainfall amounts were quite varied in the area, Justin 30 miles SW of me got 4.5 inches, Flower Mound 20 miles south of me 2.75 inches, at my house 0.6 inches of much needed rain with more in the forecast for the end of the week.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yep. It's 2 pm and not 90 degrees yet!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

For the next five days the average high will be 91 degrees. What a break for the third week in August.


----------



## th3_specialist

Yeah im down in burleson and we have gotten some rain but not as much as we need. Also i will be really enjoying this cooler weather......Its kinda like my pops allways told me "If you dont like the weather in Texas, Stick around a little while It'll Change."


----------



## Matthew J. Ries

Get some rain Wayne? That system just missed us but went right through the metroplex. Hope there wasnt any serious weather or damage as a result.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yep, it rained here. I haven't checked the rain gauge yet this morning. My wife and I went out to dinner and a movie last night. I was raining all thru dinner and when we went into the movie but had stopped by the time the movie was over.
Big thunder and lightning before we left.

We saw "Hope Springs" last night. It was a hoot especially for older folks like us. My wife laughed a lot more than me. I think she may have been seeing some similiarities between me and the Tommy Lee Jones character.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

1 1/4 inches of rain yesterday evening.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Forecast for today 80% showers and a high of 75 degrees. Go figure. For late August! Generally this holds off until the day before dove season opens.


----------



## Matthew J. Ries

Huge system should be almost on top of you....out west it produced some big rain and severe weather. Hope there is plenty of rain left in it for you!


----------



## DKR

We've had about 5 inches of rain in Fort Worth in the last week. We are happy.


----------



## Brad

Wayne Nutt said:


> Forecast for today 80% showers and a high of 75 degrees. Go figure. For late August! Generally this holds off until the day before dove season opens.


Way to go Wayne.
We just got a bunch a rain today, I got a big wash out in driveway, hurrican on its way, right before opening day.
Good luck everyone with hurricane and season opener


----------



## Wayne Nutt

About seven hot days in front of us and then its going to break for a while. About 9/9 the lows will be in the sixties. Yea!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Forecast for this coming Sat. High of 87 and low of 59. Where are my coats?


----------



## quanah labs

I can not wait till Saturday! It is going to be so nice to hunt without sweating. I really hope that Friday is the last 100+ degree day we have till next summer, bring on the fall!


----------



## ndk3819

Really hope this is the last hundred degree day we have in Tulsa. Been really tough to get much work done this summer with the excessive heat, just not worth the risk. Forecast shows a temp drop starting tomorrow and shaping up pretty good for the opening weekend of teal. Really looking forward to getting my year old female out!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

It is 53 degrees out this morning, which may be the high for the day. Low tonight 42. Good gracious, I've got to get my coat out.


----------



## Cowtown

I'm loving it! Perfect day for a football game. Go Frogs!


----------



## Patti Benton

The cool weather is great, but I'm not ready to give up my saddles yet.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We went to an outdoor wedding Sat (5 pm) and I wore my trench coat with liner. It was cold. Yesterday morning I had frost on my windshield. Maybe we'll have a winter this year and kill some of the bugs. I think yesterday set a record for a low.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Weather forecast is for a low of 36 tonight. Rowdy and I trained this morning. A strong north wind at about 15-20 mph and about 49 degrees. I was bundled up. Rowdy thought it was great!

We put the covers on the dog house breeze ways last night. Summer is over I think.


----------



## Matthew J. Ries

Summer is over. Strong northern front should start moving some geese too! Im with you, glad some cool temps will kill bugs. We had a moth infestation last spring because the winter never froze & killed them off. My Maggie is loving the cool temps too!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We've had some real weather lately: snow on Christmas and 3 1/4 " rain a few days ago. Now it is sleeting outside with some snow. It has been thundering and lightning. It looks gruesome outside. 

So, I'm sitting at my computer reading RTF instead of airing dogs and loading up to train.


----------



## shawninthesticks

11 degrees here... and still need moisture, Texas is starting to sound better and better.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Shawn, Compared to you we are in the banana belt. LOL!


----------



## jacduck

The snot dripping off my nose this morning did not freeze but the wind chill felt like it should. No matter to Kate our CLF who loved the retrieves. Just a little west of El Campo we were and it is soggy thank goodness afield. Also why does the wind always blow in TX? Yup it is in the winter time "Texas is starting to sound better and better. "


----------



## rlw

Love the contrast from the first post til now on this thread. If you don't like Texas weather just wait alittle while it'll change.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

http://youtu.be/_6t-EjrtD3U


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> We've had some real weather lately: snow on Christmas and 3 1/4 " rain a few days ago. Now it is sleeting outside with some snow. It has been thundering and lightning. It looks gruesome outside.
> 
> So, I'm sitting at my computer reading RTF instead of airing dogs and loading up to train.


Wayne you must be having some of our weather! Although cold 29F, I can see grass and train!! And NO snow!!
Weird for this time of year? but I am okay with it.


----------



## Dman

How much snow did you get Wayne? We received mostly sleet, but also got a 1/2" of snow and some freezing rain.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dman, About the same as you. I'll be able to resume training tomorrow. I did some yard work this afternoon. My main concern was the ground being so wet already (from the recent heavy rains) and tearing up my neighbors yard or getting stuck in the fields.
The snow was pretty much gone by mid afternoon.


----------



## Dman

I'll be in your neighborhood tonight around 10 or 10:30 and will remain until Thursday afternoon. Hopefully things wont freeze over tonight between Texarkana and Dallas.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

76 degrees here now. A forecast high of 72 tomorrow. Will try to get some water work done tomorrow afternoon. What a change.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> 76 degrees here now. A forecast high of 72 tomorrow. Will try to get some water work done tomorrow afternoon. What a change.


I am envious Wayne! We are in a cold spell. It was 1F this morning and it is 14F now!Enjoy!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

This has been an very up and down spring. Monday forecast is 90 degrees. Thursday forecast 60 degrees. Yesterday I checked the water temp at one of the ponds in our development-69 degrees.

I wanted to resume swimby yesterday. But I couldn't get the garage door open. The spring broke so I couldn't open the door in manual mode either. Repairman showed up in the afternoon. $415 later the garage door opens. So Rowdy and I will go back to work Monday.


----------



## Bender

WoWzers, when the garage doors spring breaks you better make sure your not around!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang, it was 107 degrees by the dog kennel (in the shade) at 4 pm today. But there is a cold front on the way. It will only be 89 on Monday.


----------



## Billie

Misters on all the dogs today. 105 here. Forcast to 111 by Tuesday, with high humidity.. 
Ca weather sucks.......


----------



## Brad

My truck said 104 earlier, but got a few blinds in this morning


----------



## yellow machine

This is one of the times I am glad to live in Minnesota. Best training weather in the country up here. Low humidity and low 80's. Come on up guys.


----------



## Troopers Mom

It got to 116 in Phoenix today but didn't quite make it to the predicted 118. The low for tonight will still be 93 degrees so there will be very little cooling now for the rest of summer. Middle of July will sometimes see 100 degrees still at midnight. There is just no relief until late September.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

It is the humidity that gets us around here in SW Ont. Temperatures in the high 80`s but add the humidity factor. Train early in the morning as I can. Relief in sight on the weekend. Temperature to be in the 70`s but we have had a ton of rain. Hoping the humidity stays away for awhile.


----------



## HPL

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> It is the humidity that gets us around here in SW Ont. _*Temperatures in the high 80`s but add the humidity factor*_. Train early in the morning as I can. Relief in sight on the weekend. Temperature to be in the 70`s but we have had a ton of rain. Hoping the humidity stays away for awhile.


Oh BOO HOO. sweltering 80 degrees and humid, cry me a river......... 102 and probably 85+% humidity here and only going to get worse for another ten weeks or so. My central air is scavenging 25+ gallons in 24hrs. The air is HOT and THICK!! I need to learn Robin Williams' riff from Good Mornin Vietnam. "It's HOT, DAMN HOT etc etc.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I forgot to mention that a week ago Friday our ac broke. Our ac repairman came immediately but he had to order a part from Lennox. So we were without ac for the weekend. That was roughing it. Thank goodness the highs were only 97 or so.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

No I don't envy you folks. Wish I could change it for you. It just seems bad weather and humidity are really set in. Everything so damp.Little cooler today in the 70s.


----------



## DKR

It's so hot in texas......


----------



## Matthew J. Ries

That's awesome DKR (fridge full of Shiner).....and the dog in the fridge is pretty cool too. We have a cold front coming through out west, 10 days of 81-91 after 10 days of 100+, and some good rain chances. Shouldn't be long and it will be in your neighborhood Wayne.
Matt


----------



## Wayne Nutt

It was super nice this morning. I wore long pants and a light jacket for a while. Tonight even cooler.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> It was super nice this morning. I wore long pants and a light jacket for a while. Tonight even cooler.


Wayne happy for you!!!
We have 67F right now. So much better when it is cooler!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Forecast today a high of 102, tomorrow forecast a high of 79 with 50% chance of rain. And on Monday a 70% chance of rain with a high of 83. WOW!

We sure could use some rain. I have been using Howard's recommendation to drill put stickmen in the dry hard ground. Also been putting rubber mats under the wingers to prevent a spark from getting to the grass (or look for bare spots). The ponds are really getting low and they could use about a foot or rain.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Looks like the high is going to be 73. 1 1/2 inches rain so far today.


----------



## 2tall

Here in drought struck, fire plagued New Mexico, we have had a little rain almost every day this past week. Now they are calling for the monsoons to arrive. Maybe as much as 5" in the next few days. We'll take it! Overall the weather here is better than anywhere I've lived as long as you enjoy winter. Highs mostly in the mid 80's with cool downs to very low 50's at night. Now that the fire danger is contained, I plan to enjoy the heck out of the rest of the summer. That includes more than dogs. We will go backpacking, fishing, biking, etc in addition to working the dogs! Then when Thanksgiving rolls around, we will be ready to go back to work watching people play in the snow!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Weather sure is weird of late. We are about to get back into that oppressive heat with humidity that is so common around here in the summer. Not probably not as serious as the weather down south but.. I dislike it immensely and it is so difficult to train in. Everyone keep safe this summer.


----------



## Moose Mtn

I have my dog in training in Texas... I cant say this week the weather has been much better... We are HUMID for Colorado right now.. and HOT! Typically when we have this monsoonal pattern, it gets cool.... But this week its been in the 80s-90s with high humidity...She is making good progress down there, and my trainer seems to have the work ethic to get it done!


----------



## duk4me

Now this is Tejas weather. Feed air dogs walk to pond or pool depends on where you live in Texas. Dog places paw in pond or pool receives 3rd degree burns back to A/C repeat tomorrow. August in Texas.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

At 7:00 am this morning the water temp was 84 degrees in my main pond.


----------



## duk4me

The river is cooler. I throw two easy marks and that's it. No way to do any serious training.


----------



## HPL

At 3:00 PM this aft the thermometer on the back of my house (in the shade) read 107!! Hottest day so far; bodes ill for the next couple of weeks.

HPL


----------



## Wayne Nutt

What a blessing today was. It was 77 when we started early this morning and 82 when we finished at 9:30. The humidity was low and there was a cool northerly breeze. We had three handlers and dogs so we got some holding blind time along with some honors. We did two land setups for senior akc or seasoned hrc. Both the (by Pirates) did very well. Set up 1: M1-115 yds (downwind), M2-100 yds (crosswind), B1-95 yds (crosswind) and B-2 was 200 yds (downwind). Setup 2 was very similiar but only one blind. Plus Rowdy got a walkup with a wc pigeon.

I think we may have a little better weather next week with maybe some rain.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> What a blessing today was. It was 77 when we started early this morning and 82 when we finished at 9:30. The humidity was low and there was a cool northerly breeze. We had three handlers and dogs so we got some holding blind time along with some honors. We did two land setups for senior akc or seasoned hrc. Both the (by Pirates) did very well. Set up 1: M1-115 yds (downwind), M2-100 yds (crosswind), B1-95 yds (crosswind) and B-2 was 200 yds (downwind). Setup 2 was very similiar but only one blind. Plus Rowdy got a walkup with a wc pigeon.
> 
> I think we may have a little better weather next week with maybe some rain.


Wayne sounds like we had similar weather, only our temperature got to 76F. It was the low humidity and breeze that made it so nice. More of the same tomorrow. I would have the whole summer this way please!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

When I got home this morning from training at appx 11 am it was only 78 degrees. What a great break from the normally oppressive heat in August.


----------



## metalone67

Tough to hear about your weather. Here in Oh it's been in the high 50's in the mornings.


----------



## HPL

metalone67 said:


> Tough to hear about your weather. Here in Oh it's been in the high 50's in the mornings.


Nobody likes a braggart.


----------



## HPL

Wayne Nutt said:


> When I got home this morning from training at appx 11 am it was only 78 degrees. What a great break from the normally oppressive heat in August.


Yeah, they are saying that that little front is going to break up about 40 or 50 miles north of us, so no cooler air and no rain :-(


----------



## Howard N

metalone67 said:


> Tough to hear about your weather. Here in Oh it's been in the high 50's in the mornings.


Same here.


----------



## shawninthesticks

metalone67 said:


> Tough to hear about your weather. Here in Oh it's been in the high 50's in the mornings.


Ditto ,we've had a great summer ,with only a couple of days in the mid to high 90's as the day time high temps. We had several days last week that were close to record low's at night. Could use some rain in the northern half of the state.


----------



## 2tall

Wow! It's cooler here than Alaska! Lows have been high 40's to low 50's. afternoon highs about 75.


----------



## Dave Farrar

My weather app says it will be 88* at 9PM. A little too late and a lot too dark to do much training.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Even better today. 75 at noon when I left training area.


----------



## GW10

Wayne Nutt said:


> Even better today. 75 at noon when I left training area.



Wayne Nutt.....I live in North Fort Worth. Do you have a training group? I just picked up a pup last weekend (GradyxQAA Bitch) and he is 12 weeks old. Looking to find a training group to work with when he gets a little older. I cant PM yet but my email is [email protected]. Sorry to semi hijack the thread but I use the search function ALOT and do not post much so I can not PM yet.

Thanks 

GW


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yesterday it was 75 degrees when I left home. I was in shorts and a tee shirt. Arriving at the training grounds it was 62 with a strong north wind. When we quit it was 58 degrees. Thank goodness I keep my rain suit and handlers jacket in the truck.


----------



## Patti Benton

It was 49 at 6:30 this morning in Flower Mound, Tx (just north of where Wayne is.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yesterday at 10 am the air and water temperature was the same 64 degrees. Dogs are loving it. Me too.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Up here in SW Ontario still doing some water training the other day. Temp 38F this am. Starting to think about winter. Started the snowblower last week!!!


----------



## 2tall

We have had two measurable snowfalls already. It is looking good for our last event of the year, a double Senior next weekend over at Navajo Dam. I'm just holding my breath that we don't get any snow between now and then or the Brazos Pass will close and the only other way around would add 3 more hours to a 4 hour trip! Once we make it home, let it snow. Dogs will get a lot (too much) rest, and I will go back to work for the winter.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I guess I'm a fair weather trainer. We're not training again until Tues. Temps near freezing, winds 25-30 mph, rain, wintry mix and sleet.
And yesterday we did lots of water blinds. Temp was about 70, water temp was 60.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Tomorrow forecast 78. Get some water work in tomorrow and We'd. I checked the water temp this morn and it was 52 deg. Be just right tomorrow. Thur night and Fri freezing rain and sleet is forecast. Go figure.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> Tomorrow forecast 78. Get some water work in tomorrow and We'd. I checked the water temp this morn and it was 52 deg. Be just right tomorrow. Thur night and Fri freezing rain and sleet is forecast. Go figure.


Sounds like us. The snow we had is going! Very warm the next two days/ Wednesday going to be 52F. Then we get mixed bag and down to the 30'sF!. Hoping to get alot of training done while i can.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Blue northerner! Going to be 13 degrees tomorrow night. Right now 35 with strong north wind about 25 mph. Brr. Going to go pull battery on my mule and charge.
Yesterday I did water work. Water temp was 56.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> Blue northerner! Going to be 13 degrees tomorrow night. Right now 35 with strong north wind about 25 mph. Brr. Going to go pull battery on my mule and charge.
> Yesterday I did water work. Water temp was 56.


Wayne strange weather indeed. Yesterday in the 50s here and this am started out warm 54F but that is soon to change. Yes and the wind.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Same here. Shorts and tee shirt yesterday. Coats today.


----------



## 2tall

This is rediculous! Minus 1 tonight, minus 13 (!!!!!) Sunday, with _highs _​in the single digits. Not even January yet.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

It is really nasty outside. Sleeting like crazy.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> It is really nasty outside. Sleeting like crazy.


Saw it on the TV this am. Very bad! Take care.


----------



## TonyLattuca

It took me 4 hrs. to drive from Dallas to Ft. Worth last night which is only a 35 minute drive. Glad I'm not working today but I do love the ice and snow some days.


----------



## jacduck

Blame it on Al Gore, he invented global warming. Here in Palacios I started hunting at 72 degrees yesterday morning and on the way out of the field temp started down to 59 and by the time I did a little scouting and made it home it was 47. As we say up in MI "colder than a mother in laws heart"


----------



## MooseGooser

Its -7 here in Littleton, Colorado. Ground covered with snow..

Not training this A.M.

Should be duck hunting,, but instead

Makin Pistol Ammo for the Zombie attacks instead..

Blue knees regards,

Gooser


----------



## MooseGooser

You Texans!

Heres an example what it COULD be like here!








Our front entry










Bailey in backyard. 6 Ft privacy fence. Hump of snow on patio is a weber grill 









Digging out 2 days later


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Gooser, One of the reasons I don't live there


----------



## TonyLattuca

MooseGooser said:


> You Texans!
> 
> Heres an example what it COULD be like here!
> 
> View attachment 16302
> 
> Our front entry
> 
> 
> View attachment 16303
> 
> 
> Bailey in backyard. 6 Ft privacy fence. Hump of snow on patio is a weber grill
> 
> View attachment 16306
> 
> 
> Digging out 2 days later


I'm jealous. Just would not want it all the time


----------



## PamK

The worst though is we lost power for 8 hours, it came back on for 25 minutes and then was out again for 4 hours. Thanks goodness one of my dogs likes to cuddle.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

We have several large limbs down. One took the top off the kennel with it.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Brr. With wind chill down to zero tonight.


----------



## Tony Marshall

Yeah I was thinking about water forcing my two week old puppy at daybreak tomorrow. Think it will be too cold?


----------



## Raymond Little

Tony Marshall said:


> Yeah I was thinking about water forcing my two week old puppy at daybreak tomorrow. Think it will be too cold?


You mean "Ice Forcing"?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> Brr. With wind chill down to zero tonight.


That is very low for you folks down there. Right now I would take that! We have gotten about 10" of snow, nothing like Gooser's pics. Enough to dampen spirits. More still coming??? Oddly our temperature is 28F. Not sure what the wind chill is?


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I'm staying home today. Have to take wife to an appt tomorrow morn. So I won't train again until it starts to warm up on Wed. Just as well as I have the sniffles. I'm not hard core any more
I guess.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Our temp steadily falling. We are at 10 F and the wind is blowing snow so we have whiteouts on/off. Not going to be a pleasant evening I guess! No training today. Out then back in.


----------



## pmw

Keep warm everyone - what we hear over here is that is going to get a lot worse - at least a 2 dog day in bed!


----------



## Dave Farrar

Sadly it was 67* here today. About 17* higher than normal. 2013 was the driest year on record. 2012 was the 3rd driest ever ... The warm weather is actually depressing because I know what the ramifications are... not going to be a good summer if you are a fish, farmer or forest fire fighter in CA.


----------



## RJW

Last I heard, the high here today was -14 with a windchill of between -35 and -40. Tomorrow the high is suppose to be 9 with a negative windchill no doubt.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

We are at minus 13F this am and wind chill minus 27. I could not see the minus side and was trying to figure out why our temp had risen! I need better glasses ! Keep warm everybody and take care!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Temp will be in mid 40s today and 50s tomorrow for highs. Good news is on Sat we will have a north wind 10-20 mph which will make the duck hunting good.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We have a natural gas heat in our home.
Today we received the highest bill for gas in the ten years we have lived here.
A testament to how cold it has been.
And I even wore a sweater per Jimmy Carter's advice. 

And today it is in the 60s


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Go figure eh!! Today started with a coating of snow then freezing rain, fog!, now the temperature is going to climb up 38F! With 3 feet of snow on the ground it should be interesting. I am hoping we don't have too much rain!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

I think the weather is getting worse. Now experiencing some basement flooding issues. Severe fog this am. Managed to get the dogs out and do minimal training in the wet, slush, ice (had to be careful) and snow. Raining presently but snow later. Could the weather make its' mind up!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Temperature -1F and snowsqualls in the forecast again today. Sure is cold. Still have a small area I can train on in limited time. Keep warm every one. The cold Vortex is back and temps to drop even further!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora

that air is here as well Mary
that sloppy thaw is done, it is -4 with light fluff snow off of the lake


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I wish you guys would keep that cold stuff up north. It is going to be 19 here Thurs night. Ugh! And the water was just starting to warm up. The water temp was only 46 yesterday morn late. When it reached 50 I was going to start water work again with a vest.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Just when I thought it was cold enough it is about to get colder! Out today training in 0F weather. Did only 5 marks but the winds (even though in a protected area) were brutal. Tonight blowing snow with poor visibility out there. Like everyone else, I have had enough!!! Keep warm everyone. Soon it will be March.


----------



## mngundog

Wayne Nutt said:


> I wish you guys would keep that cold stuff up north. It is going to be 19 here Thurs night. Ugh! And the water was just starting to warm up. The water temp was only 46 yesterday morn late. When it reached 50 I was going to start water work again with a vest.


Wayne, we are keeping the cold stuff up here, 19 would be considered a heat wave.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Guess I am thankful I live in Texas. I lived in ND for three years and the winters were awful.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Awwww Today our high is 21F!!!! But we received over a foot of snow (off lake). Just waiting for the plow to go by and then I will snow blow the drive. Temperatures are now going to plummet and then more snow on Sunday!!


----------



## yellow machine

Wayne you would not last to long up here. Cold yes but some of the best retrievers in the nation come out of Minnesota. You should try training in -10 degrees. Bumpers covered in a sock so they do not stick to the mouth of the dog.
P.S. Don't lick a metal pole.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

YM, I don't think I would want to train in -10 deg weather. Maybe that is why some of the big names come south for the winter.


----------



## Cowtown

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Awwww Today our high is 21F!!!! But we received over a foot of snow (off lake). Just waiting for the plow to go by and then I will snow blow the drive. Temperatures are now going to plummet and then more snow on Sunday!!


Well if you live at the North Pole, I'd expect nothing less! 

I know I couldn't survive. Another front pushing through, Bout to get cold here again Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Cowtown said:


> Well if you live at the North Pole, I'd expect nothing less!
> 
> I know I couldn't survive. Another front pushing through, Bout to get cold here again Monday and Tuesday.


It feels like the North Pole here. Snow today 1-2" but tomorrow snowsqualls  then the temperatures are plummeting Tuesday being the lowest temp day!! Windchills out of this world ? -20F? Crazy!!! We will see! Hopefully, the vortex does not last for all and my furnace lasts!!! and we will all soon be back to normal temps!!


----------



## 2tall

Climate change is here! High of 53 today, low of 10 on Monday. No snow anywhere on the horizon and we are dying for it. You guys are just greedy with all that white stuff!;-);-);-)


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

2tall said:


> Climate change is here! High of 53 today, low of 10 on Monday. No snow anywhere on the horizon and we are dying for it. You guys are just greedy with all that white stuff!;-);-);-)


If I had a way of shipping the snow out of here I would!  You could have it for nothing!


----------



## 1tulip

Here in the high desert, east of the Sierras, where we're supposed to have the types of Blizzards that made the Donners eat each other... we're dry as a bag of bones. It hasn't precipitated since early December. We've been running around in our shirt-sleeves and it's scheduled to be in the 70's this week. For the first time since I moved here in '89 it'll be warm enough to do water work in March. Only problem is there won't be any water.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang, wind gusting to 45 mph and sustained at 36 mph. Plus more cold coming.
It is extremely dry here. Had a fire at training grounds. Hay truck caught grass on fire. Good news was that it was a relatively calm day and fire was contained.
I have stopped using primers unless on bare ground. We need rain!
Guess I'll stay home this morning.


----------



## The Snows

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> If I had a way of shipping the snow out of here I would!  You could have it for nothing!


You can have ours too!!!! But only if you promise to take all the ice as well! No training going around here. :-(


----------



## mjh345

Wayne Nutt said:


> Dang, wind gusting to 45 mph and sustained at 36 mph. Plus more cold coming.
> It is extremely dry here. Had a fire at training grounds. Hay truck caught grass on fire. Good news was that it was a relatively calm day and fire was contained.
> I have stopped using primers unless on bare ground. We need rain!
> Guess I'll stay home this morning.


Your weather must be rough if you consider sustained winds of 36 mph to be "a relatively calm day"


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Fire was last week


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Oregon weather has been great. Gets down into the 30's at night, back up to 50 during the day. Clear blue sky's. I wish our summer was this nice...

/Paul


----------



## The Snows

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Oregon weather has been great. Gets down into the 30's at night, back up to 50 during the day. Clear blue sky's. I wish our summer was this nice...
> 
> /Paul


Loading up the truck and trailer ... MOVING!!! 

LOL!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Keep all that snow down south. LOL!
I ran a couple crosswind blinds today but then gave up as the wind gusts made standing difficult. Going to be 75 tomorrow and then another cold front.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

I tried to run some stand alone marks. The temp 25F was much better but the wind lowered the temp. Very difficult to train in that crosswind but we did four good marks and then some indoor work. Can hardly wait for better weather.  70F Wayne sounds real good. We have snow slated for this evening and Saturday they are saying 4-6" coming. LOL getting in the water here by end of April!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Not good in Watford today!!! Weather for today whiteouts, blizzard, 6-8" snow and temp to fall) It is 20F which is balmy!!








But my little Mickey (14 weeks) loves it!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The rest of this week is going to be rough here. 18 tonight.


----------



## shawninthesticks

High of 17 today and a fresh 12 inches of snow and 20 mph wind and tonights low is -6 before windchill . Tomorrows high is 7. 

I'm about to have Kati Becker take ME to Texas.!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

shawninthesticks said:


> High of 17 today and a fresh 12 inches of snow and 20 mph wind and tonights low is -6 before windchill . Tomorrows high is 7.
> 
> I'm about to have Kati Becker take ME to Texas.!


Sounds like a plan!!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

More snow pics!!!for those of you basking in the sun!! I am jealous if you have grass and open water! which we are not likely to see for a bit!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

At training grounds: 15 degrees, wind chill advisory and snowing. We're staying home.


----------



## Tony Marshall

Wayne Nutt said:


> At training grounds: 15 degrees, wind chill advisory and snowing. We're staying home.


Just think, in a month it will be 90 and we won't like that either. Texas weather. Wow.


----------



## shawninthesticks

-8 with a windchill of -24 We're staying home to.


----------



## MooseGooser

-14 degrees here in Littleton, Colorado.

Gooser


----------



## dckdwg82

I love Texas, we got a half inch of snow and there letting us off work early. lol. Going to go and train the dog when I get to the house and enjoy the non-accumulation of snow.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Out here in Parker Co. the ground is completely covered and the roads are treacherous.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Last night coming home from work the roads were covered with just a little snow and blowing snow. This made them really bad and so it was slow going again. On top of the road mess, we are now into wind chill advisory. Later today, more blowing snow like last night. I have to ask is it going to end???


----------



## Wayne Nutt

More snow on the way for us. Staying in again today. Looks
like good weather will get here mid next week.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang, It was nasty out training this morning. 28 degrees with a north wind at 10-20 mph. But the real kicker was the freezing drizzle. The drizzle was freezing to the winger rubber bands. With a little age the bands begin to crack and all the cracks were filled with ice. I had never seen this before.

Wintery mix tomorrow. 

Then it looks like a long term warming with lows in the 40/50s and highs in low 70s or high 60s. Looks like we'll be able to resume water work soon.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

For you folks that is cold! It was 18F here today and felt colder than the thermometer showed. I sure am feeling it. It is the wind. Tonight supposed go 1F. At least no snow. We have enough now! Hope it warms up for you. We expect it here but there??


----------



## Chris Videtto

Wayne, 

Sounds like you were training up here in CT! We have about a foot of snow with a nice crust of ice over it! No training here in the near future! Ella is in GA for the winter and they have had bad weather as well, just got in the water. Crazy winter!

Chris


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Chris Videtto said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Sounds like you were training up here in CT! We have about a foot of snow with a nice crust of ice over it! No training here in the near future! Ella is in GA for the winter and they have had bad weather as well, just got in the water. Crazy winter!
> 
> Chris


Yes Chris really crazy. We have 2 ft snow with ice somewhere in there and snow on top. I am resorting to driveway training!!I don't see training until end of April???? and water??? Very crazy weather!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

http://m.weather.com/weather/tenday/USTX1432
Look at the weather beginning on Thurs.


----------



## Chris Videtto

Wayne Nutt said:


> http://m.weather.com/weather/tenday/USTX1432
> Look at the weather beginning on Thurs.


Way to rub it in Wayne, now run that Rowdy in a few derbies! You will luv it!


----------



## priceskeet

Mary Lynn
Can you even see the water up there?
I would think it's all froze up in your part of the country.
I know you will be glad to have water to train in.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

priceskeet said:


> Mary Lynn
> Can you even see the water up there?
> I would think it's all froze up in your part of the country.
> I know you will be glad to have water to train in.


Randy Water is froze solid! They are playing hockey on it after they shovel the snow off! Snowmobilers run the pond and rivers if they are able. They also ice fish here (big thing?) I doubt we will see training water until end of April maybe if we are lucky! Hope you folks survive the storm coming that way! Not a nice winter anywhere!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Today's training was impossible.:-x Weather -11F in the morning and although the sun was out, the wind was blowing. This is what our training boiled down to this morning. Thought I would post to show everyone the little bit of creative training we can do just for fun! I ran Tar on two driveways and across the street (very quiet street). Not perfect but this was the best you can do. Getting real tired of this!!! I hope the weather is going to change SOON!!!

Hope everyone faired okay in the storm. Looked very bad on ABC news tonight.

[video]http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/MaryLynn72/media/MVI_0632_zps47613786.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## Wayne Nutt

ML, That's tough training weather. Next week is going to be really warm here. Some lows above 50. Lots of water work next week.


----------



## Todd Caswell

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Today's training was impossible.:-x Weather -11F in the morning and although the sun was out, the wind was blowing. This is what our training boiled down to this morning. Thought I would post to show everyone the little bit of creative training we can do just for fun! I ran Tar on two driveways and across the street (very quiet street). Not perfect but this was the best you can do. Getting real tired of this!!! I hope the weather is going to change SOON!!!
> 
> Hope everyone faired okay in the storm. Looked very bad on ABC news tonight.
> 
> [video]http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/MaryLynn72/media/MVI_0632_zps47613786.mp4.html[/video]



Same here in MN I use the lakes alot in the winter, even get to use snomobiles as distractions

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBVNz-pUTGY&feature=c4-overview&list=UUuX2E8i2zfVfcfkGFh6iQaw


----------



## Tony Marshall

Wore short sleeves training today. Had to have the heat on in the truck this morning and the AC in the afternoon. Might wear shorts tomorrow. We'll have to see!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Todd Caswell said:


> Same here in MN I use the lakes alot in the winter, even get to use snomobiles as distractions
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBVNz-pUTGY&feature=c4-overview&list=UUuX2E8i2zfVfcfkGFh6iQaw


Todd that looks pretty cold. And when the wind really blows! Do wish I had more wide open areas. Going to look at the ponds this weekend!! Weather to be better. Maybe rain by next Friday. With 3 feet of snow that will be interesting!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

At lunch time today the air temp was 70 and water temp was 51. I put a vest on Rowdy and we did a swimby refresher. Tomorrow will resume water marks and blinds. Yea!


----------



## duk4me

70 here in short sleeves and loving it. Poor Pals and them are still in the deepfreeze.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

duk4me said:


> 70 here in short sleeves and loving it. Poor Pals and them are still in the deepfreeze.


I feel for life right now. Waiting for the next storm tonight! Maybe 6"


----------



## Wayne Nutt

ML, I feel your pain.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Today we had 5" of blowing snow and you couldn't see early on in the day. Buses cancelled 
*And now, where is it going to go*?? On Thursday morning, it is going to freeze rain, then go into rain. Apparently very heavy rain and thunder storms, Now I ask you with 3 feet of snow on the ground and the ground being frozen, this is a recipe for trouble! 
Just brought some Roof melt today to see if I couldn't encourage melting! I have the sump ready to go! This should be interesting folks. 
Anybody in its path I hope we get through this okay!!!I keep hoping it won't be as bad as they are predicting!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang, 80 here yesterday and today.


----------



## Cowtown

Wayne Nutt said:


> Dang, 80 here yesterday and today.


Can we order up another 6 months of this weather Wayne?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

I would have thought we had or should have turned a corner with our weather by now. It has been dreadfully cold here. You can't train but I did attempt to go out today (10F) and do about three throws and two blinds on an area that is higher up and has grass showing. I regretted every minute out but Tar was so happy! Things are going to get colder if it is possible. We will have snow in the early morning. Then on Thursday night the temperature plummets to -11F! and only to rise to 13 F during the daytime. On Saturday it will be 29F which will be balmy if no wind!! Not a good winter folks. Fuel bill is rising!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Turned cold again here. Nothing like ML though.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Well the bad weather is here. Both directions of our major highway 402 is closed all the way into London. Pretty evident to see by the picture the problem. White outs and blowing snow 40 mph. Temp - something!!!
On the highway, 3 major collisions with one fatality!! 









Here we are out throwing a mark like fools!! He is a trooper at 17 weeks! and he likes the snow. 

[video]http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/MaryLynn72/media/MVI_0650_zpsdb621924.mp4.html[/video]

But this appears to be better! Sitting watching me bake? What else is there to do.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang ML, It's going to be 79-80 here tomorrow and Sat then turn cold again next week. Up and down here.


----------



## Chris Videtto

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Well the bad weather is here. Both directions of our major highway 402 is closed all the way into London. Pretty evident to see by the picture the problem. White outs and blowing snow 40 mph. Temp - something!!!
> On the highway, 3 major collisions with one fatality!!
> 
> View attachment 17477
> 
> 
> Here we are out throwing a mark like fools!! He is a trooper at 17 weeks! and he likes the snow.
> 
> [video]http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/MaryLynn72/media/MVI_0650_zpsdb621924.mp4.html[/video]
> 
> But this appears to be better! Sitting watching me bake? What else is there to do.
> 
> View attachment 17478



ML, 

I think you are quite the trooper being out in that and throwing some puppy marks! Good for you, your on a mission, I like it!!!!

Chris


----------



## Wayne Nutt

ML, You better correct that lazy sit! LOL!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> ML, You better correct that lazy sit! LOL!


I will talk to him Wayne!!! Thx


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I surrender. Forecast is for 18 degrees Sunday night. From a high of 80 on Sat.
What is going on?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

The temp swing must be hard. We have sun today?? but more snow coming! I can hardly wait!


----------



## Dan Epperson

Normally enjoy a little weather adversity, but I'm not appreciating weather that messes with our Texas hunt test. Last December we got snowed out of Brazosport, Angels junior title delayed until Feb. Now the forecast for Bryan-College Station is 80% rain with thunderstorms. Sleet and icy roads for the 3 hour road trip back home. Fear not, we're going tomorrow for her Senior title tomorrow come "ice" or high water!


----------



## Rob Milam

Dan Epperson said:


> Normally enjoy a little weather adversity, but I'm not appreciating weather that messes with our Texas hunt test. Last December we got snowed out of Brazosport, Angels junior title delayed until Feb. Now the forecast for Bryan-College Station is 80% rain with thunderstorms. Sleet and icy roads for the 3 hour road trip back home. Fear not, we're going tomorrow for her Senior title tomorrow come "ice" or high water!


Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Dang temp is only 13 with wind chill down to zero or less. I didn't get home from BCS HT last night until almost midnight. A six hour trip which is normally half that. The roads were extremely treacherous.

We were successful at ht but more about that later.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne when does this end!! We are at -2F which is not as bad as I thought it would get. We had 4" of snow yesterday. Awaiting more Tuesday. Remaining cold a couple of days here. Hope your weather improves. Be safe! And we all await spring!!!


----------



## Dan Epperson

Thanks for for the road tip on the way home Wayne. I pulled over at West, Tx road stop and "chilled" out a bit. Forgot how exciting 15 mph on ice can be. Heart racing hoping you and the dog aren't going to spend the night in the ditch. Of course I was toast today. Too cold to train here. If I had it to do over I'd stayed overnight in Bryan and trained there before coining home. The Bryan - College Station Retriver club sure did an outstanding job of putting on a event in the cold. Great group of volunteers!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The central TX area is getting more freezing rain today (Waco, College Station). This precip is not enough to help the drought. Just enough to make things miserable.


----------



## jacduck

31 degrees with hopefully drought fixing rain here on Matagorda Bay. Heading back to MI to see snow, this warm brown stuff gets boring after the geese leave.


----------



## zachlw1

Wind chill of 0* here in Dallas for mine and pup's morning walk yesterday


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Well finally some light at the end of our winter I hope! Going to 41F today. Hard to believe. So we will get much melting of those 3-4ft+ banks of snow. However Wednesday calling for more snow!!!!!!!and temps down.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

ML, That's great. 83 here tomorrow


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> ML, That's great. 83 here tomorrow


Very nice Wayne. Our lovely weather is short lived. Most likely 5" snow and colder on Wednesday!!! Today absolutely beautiful. We hit 46F and I was delighted.
Some pics below:
Best place to train south of the cemetery. You can see grass!









This show my old guy pulling the BB for use on the sled. He works for biscuits.










And here is my young one working on the road amongst the dead!We don't usually have to do this but the fellows plow and sand the road which makes it really nice for training.









Anyways just so nice to see the sun and the great temperatures.
Having fun up north in Watford!!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Probably feels good in 40s. Cold front here on We'd here too.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Wind advisory for tonight late and tomorrow morn until noon. Gusts up to 50 mph. I think we'll stay in.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Great day today, Wayne. Didn't train because we had graded sons over but we took all the dogs for a swim and fun bumpers.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Mike, I know. We did some land work then went to the water. Rowdy and Shadow had a good play in the water. Water temp was only 49 but it was just lunging water. They loved it. Then we did some water cheating singles.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Well the nice weather we had was short lived.  Today temps decreasing. Blowing snow an decreased visibility. Going down to -1F?? Right now we have had 3 " snow. Just did driveway training with my pup Mickey and Tar, my 4yo. 







Mickey 19 weeks waiting the throw.







Our street.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I feel your pain. The weather forecast for this coming Sat at Giddings, TX is cloudy and 40% chance of rain. Guess where I will be. At least it won't be cold as the temp range is 58(low)-72(high). But I was hoping for better visibility for those long, long marks.
With my luck as soon as I get to the last holding blind it will come a down pour, like it did in College Station.


----------



## Devlin

Weather is beyond strange everywhere, it seems. Had nearly 6" of rain here in about 3 days a couple of weeks ago with nice cool temps...today it's 78 with east winds ("Santa Anas") blowing 25-30 sustained with gusts to 45+ and humidity at about 10% or maybe a little less. With the drought we're in, that's just plain u-g-l-y!


----------



## Devlin

I take back the 78 degrees...just checked again and now it's 81. And the wind seems to be getting stronger. The weather people say maybe a cooling trend by the middle of next week. Just shoot me. It's only MARCH, not August!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> I feel your pain. The weather forecast for this coming Sat at Giddings, TX is cloudy and 40% chance of rain. Guess where I will be. At least it won't be cold as the temp range is 58(low)-72(high). But I was hoping for better visibility for those long, long marks.
> With my luck as soon as I get to the last holding blind it will come a down pour, like it did in College Station.


Maybe it won't rain Wayne!! I hope it is the 72F. I know what you mean about the marks. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Well went into Port Huron today for groceries. Might have been a mistake! The roads were icy and bad. The snow which was salted by trucks turned to ice. It was at least 3" thick in spots on our major freeway. We got off that road and went slowly on an arterial road. Some cars in the ditch on the 401 but if you drove *carefully* you were okay and safe. 

Got to the main street of Port Huron and this truck (from ONtario) spun out in front of us. He came from the right lane on a four lane road and into another car coming the opposite way. He T boned the car. What a mess. The lady he hit was roughed up and he was walking. His truck smashed on both sides would be totalled as her car. We got stopped and were far enough from the scene but it did take a bit to stop my truck. Extremely bad on the roads and we should have stayed off. Amazing how fast things happen!! 
Tomorrow expecting rain on top of all the snow and ice we received Wednesday. So that was my thinking go today b/c tomorrow it will be... Happy to be home!!!


----------



## Devlin

COLD SNAP!!! It was only 74 today! Break out the parkas and the Ugg boots! Build a roaring fire in the fireplace and rustle up some hot buttered rum! Get the down quilts on the beds and call it a FOUR dog night!

My relationship with "Sort Of Southern California" is definitely love/hate. This is one of the "hate" times. God, I miss winter, but I send my sympathies and appreciation for the really crappy, dangerous weather many of you are having to live with...but could we have just a LITTLE of it? PLEASE?! 

Be safe out there if you have to go out at all.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Well now we are starting to get a bit warmer in Watford. Today was about 30F. Actually went out and did blind work! Melting has started and frost is coming out of the ground. My basement and outside door which have not opened this winter b/c frost has caused heaving. Now the doors are getting better. Still can't open them without pulling hard on either door. Many of us are concerned about flooding to our basement. With the ground hard pan clay and frost not out of the ground, melted waters head for the basement! It has been one thing after another and although I am happy the end of winter is near, it is can we get there without any big issues. Right now today it is the gentle thawing that is occurring. Thank goodness! Wednesday rain-not sure how much yet!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We had a good rain Sat. 1 1/4 inches at home. As expected my derby was in the rain but not real hard. Visibility was poor all day long: cloudy, hazy and raining off and on.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Well this morning, we were supposed to get rain, then turn to sun this afternoon. The weatherman so far is not cooperating with his own forecast. Got out there today with BB and it starts to rain. Temp about 34F which was nice. Puppy did 2 marks and so did my 4 yo. I am resigned we are going to have a short *nice* season this year. Pics below. Eyeballing the running water in the last pic.






Mickey 21 weeks






Snow leaving!






Running water


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Yep I see grass.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

This morning at 6:30 it was 72 degrees. Great water work weather. And Rowdy is on restricted duty. Next weeks forecast is for more typical spring weather. Still good for water work.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

50F today and we did running water with my 4 yo and my pup. Both loved it. Did single marks.  Oh yes and we still have some snow banks, but they are going!!! Rain tomorrow which is okay!!Long way off from 72F


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Wind advisory today.
Freeze advisory tonight. A record.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

We are to have freezing rain and snow tonight here. Can hardly wait! Thought all this was behind us. Had the wind today which brought the cold front. Temps going down to 20F! Hopefully short lived! I liked the nicer weather. Got lots achieved (garden etc)


----------



## Bill Cummins Jr.

Sat., shorts and sunburn high 82. Today snow, freezing tonight low of 27. Always windy!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Snow today. Some freezing rain first! Wild winds to boot!!! Friday 60F.







Today







Blackie and Mickey loose!







Hi I am Mickey 23 1/2 weeks old! I love snow!!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

It was 27 at training grounds this morning. But very light wind.


----------



## Chris Thiry

*Weather*

We were in Houston last week. 75 -80 degrees. Got sun burned and stung by bee's, it was great. 

Came back monday to scrape snow off the car at the airport.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

94 yesterday afternoon near Giddings, TX. Too hot for this early in the year.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

So we are out training today. It was really cool and the wind was from the south. We started with a couple water blinds and then to land to do some lining drills. As we walk around to plant the bumpers at each station, we get to the very back; I pipe up and says, "the tents are blown down!" We go over to investigate and the winds last night turned every thing upside down even the barbeque. We cleaned up what we could and got back to training. Hoping tomorrow no bad weather as predicted. We are in for a bad few days!
Hope you folks down south are okay and the weather eases. Take care!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

You live in tents ?


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Yeah really. Never make it through the winter here.These tents are on the training grounds in Strathroy. We have barbeque lunch after training and sit under the tents. It is really nice pleasant area.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens

Still got the heat on up here and snow in some ditches up north (Shawano area) but this past weekend got some decent weather so decided to get the dogs out to run around while buddy and I setup and scouted for turkey season. Decided to let the dogs cool off in our little pond and surprise there were some geese and ducks down there. Dogs just wanted to say hi to them!!! Rain EVERY day this week so it might be some time before any serious training can begin.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

So much rain wish this would not happen. Wish I could fix it. Small matter when all else going on south of us.


----------



## kovarag06

Still enjoying the last few days of the 80's before long its going to be hot


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Still waiting for some type of spring. Out training today and it did warm 62F this afternoon We put dogs in the water's edge to do some blind work. Got lots done on the land but still can't do deep water marks as it is very cold. So waiting and yet some of you are getting extremely hot weather. I have a feeling we could go from this to that awful humid hot weather that occurs around the Great Lakes!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Storm headed this way. Maybe we'll get some rain.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

We have received 5" so far and it's still raining. Our pond that we had built (dug?) last July is about 2/3 full. Royse City is about 30 miles East of Dallas.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Rained last night again!!! Brought us some warm humid weather 78F and the humidity was evident. The water is very very cold still for the dogs to go in. Again we did shore line training. Just have to wait!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We need rain bad


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> We need rain bad


Wayne we have had so much rain it is unbelievable. My basement has been wet or with water since the snow melted. Ground very squishy. Our water table is extremely high. And we are on hard pan clay which really holds the water. Wishing I could share!


----------



## Peter Balzer

The Southern Great plains and Texas are about to get a little relief. Keep the prayers for rain coming.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Hope you get some rain but not severe weather


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Peter, What is the source of the weather map you posted?


----------



## plhsurfer

Here is a pretty good group for forecasts.. 
http://www.texasstormchasers.com/20...-more-severe-storms-likely-for-western-texas/


----------



## EdA

Wayne Nutt said:


> Peter, What is the source of the weather map you posted?


Wayne, I am not Peter but if you look in the lower right part of the map you will see NOAA, the National Oceanic Atmospheric Administration, http://www.noaa.gov/index_nomobile.html

Since 2010 North Central Texas has a 40 inch deficit of rainfall so we are deep into a severe drought which could end this fall or last for several more years.


----------



## plhsurfer

Updated forecast
http://www.texasstormchasers.com/2014/05/22/widespread-rain-event-on-our-doorstep/


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Thanks. I hope the forecast comes true. The Weather Channel isn't quite as optimistic.


----------



## Peter Balzer

My map was derived from http://www.mesonet.org/
It uses a lot of NOAA and National Weather service data. It an Oklahoma specific network, but for general conditions covers the soutwest/southern great plains.


----------



## Peter Balzer

Here's another example of how bad it is in OK & TX. There is a storm system that is currently dropping much needed rain the OK/TX Panhandle and down into southern OK/northern TX.


----------



## Tony Marshall

You jinxed me Wayne. Its like a cow peeing on a flat rock this morning. We need it but I would prefer it wait until I'm done training!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

How accurate do you folks see Accu Weather? This what I use up here right now esp. tornado season!It is showing some severe weather in east Texas?

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/severe-weather


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The tv weather people talked it away. We got 1/2"'at home but even less at training grounds.


----------



## Tony Marshall

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> How accurate do you folks see Accu Weather? This what I use up here right now esp. tornado season!It is showing some severe weather in east Texas?
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/severe-weather


I find it to be pretty close. If the chances are not 60% or over we aren't getting rain. Especially in summer.


----------



## Coachtd

Did you get some rain with this system. We're washing away over here in LA


----------



## plhsurfer

I am between Houston and Galveston.. Had over 5" in the last 48 hours.
We have a hunt test this weekend down close to the coast, going to make sure to take a tow strap and the 4 wheeler.


----------



## EdA

Coachtd said:


> Did you get some rain with this system. We're washing away over here in LA


0.25 inch in North Central Texas, barely enough to settle the dust


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

EdA said:


> 0.25 inch in North Central Texas, barely enough to settle the dust


 That is not much rain. We got dumped on again last night. Don't know when the basement will dry out. One good thing no humidity today!!!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

They had an 1 1/2" in Mount Brydges, Ont 20 minutes from me. I know my friend said she thought I got more here in Watford, ON.Wishing you guys could get some rain.


----------



## plhsurfer

I am sitting right under 8" of rain in the last two days now.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Summer is here. Highs in mid 90s. First bird in the air at 6:40 am.
And my mule broke down . Have to assemble a crew to push on the trailer. Will position trailer down hill. I think it may only be drive belt but not sure.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Yes Wayne summer here for sure. Humidity back the last 2 days. Temp only 72F today b/c of the cloud cover. Will start to heat up as sun is coming out now. I have to train early with the humidity. Was glad to hear humidity to be less for the weekend.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

It is only 73 degrees at the dog kennel right now. Beggars belief.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Same here. Pretty nice


----------



## EdA

8.5 inches of rain two weeks ago just under 5 inches last night, we've got water we have not had for over 3 years, green grass, and comfortable temperatures, the summer of 2014 in North Central Texas is one to remember.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

.we don't have the water as the rains have been going north of us.


----------



## HPL

Wayne, Ed, Mike, 
Nobody likes a braggart.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Better to be lucky than good. Nobody commented on my newly learned English phrase.


----------



## 2tall

I got it Wayne! Does indeed. We had a high today of 79˚ here in NC today. But still humid.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Went over to Michigan today to Al Arthur's camp. Absolutely beautiful. No humidity and not stinking hot!!! It was dog training weather! Why can't it be like that all the time?


----------



## M&K's Retrievers

Wow! 68 degrees this morning. The dogs are pumped!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Should have known nice weather would be short lived. Humidity back! Thunderstorm watch as well!


----------



## jackh

EdA said:


> 8.5 inches of rain two weeks ago just under 5 inches last night, we've got water we have not had for over 3 years, green grass, and comfortable temperatures, the summer of 2014 in North Central Texas is one to remember.


Agreed. At our ranch near Lampasas, all the tanks are full and we just baled hay.


----------



## jackh

67 here in Goldthwaite this morning...


----------



## Cowtown

EdA said:


> 8.5 inches of rain two weeks ago just under 5 inches last night, we've got water we have not had for over 3 years, green grass, and comfortable temperatures, the summer of 2014 in North Central Texas is one to remember.


While the temps have been incredible this summer, the rain is mostly missing us over here in Fort Worth....we need rain. Seems like all the storms pass us to the North or reform in the mid cities and hammer y'all.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Rain, rain go away. Last rain we received an inch. Not sure what we received tonight but... it can stop any time. Would gladly share. Here we sit as well without hydro since 7pm! The joys of summer storms when cold front comes into a warm front.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Trained on water at Ackermans this morning. The weather was fantastic. 79 when we left at 10:30. There was a nice northern breeze. Unfortunately all the dogs decided to dumb down but lots of good corrections. So I think they all learned something.
Nice cold front moving in with some rain hopefully,


----------



## Oz1

I miss Texas soooo much- right up to when I read Wayne's weather updates! Hook Em!


----------



## HPL

I know that some of you are quite familiar with Texas, but just as a refresher, Texas is about 740 miles north to south, extending from farther south than Miami, Fl, to farther north than Nashville, Tn. Leave Brownsville, where I grew up, and head due north for Canada, and when you pass out of Texas you will be about 120 miles short of half way to the Canadian border. Wayne is reporting very pleasant conditions but it is a miserable sauna where I am. Today is dove opener, and we won't be hunting. Just too bleeding hot to run the dog. (and many of the stock tanks are still dry and cracked around here).


----------



## Peter Balzer




----------



## Wayne Nutt

The big wind storm missed us, thank goodness. 49 degrees at training grounds this morning. Very little wind. Sure felt good.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Okay here we go first snowfall amounting to some coverage!!! Can only hope we are not in for a bad season like last year. Out training anyways! Mickey doing a blind in the snow!


----------



## jackh

jackh said:


> Agreed. At our ranch near Lampasas, all the tanks are full and we just baled hay.





jackh said:


> 67 here in Goldthwaite this morning...


Hard to believe that was three months ago. The oats/wheat/rye we put in food plots sprouted, then didn't get any rain and all died. Ranch looked like a desert opening weekend of deer season, but should have gotten some rain this week. We got around 4 inches in Bryan.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We go 2" this week. Sure is nice not to beat the holding blinds in the ground. Our ponds are all very, very low. Winter cold front on the way.


----------



## ShadowMagic

Really HATE Texas summers - this was the first one I ever had to spend here - normally I was training dogs in SD - bad wreck and lost my lease last summer put a real damper in it - hoping to buy a place in SD for summer next year - if not we may sell our places here and move back to the Pacific Northwest - had a place on Frenchman Hills Rd I dearly loved and had I been training retrievers then I would have stayed. Was a pleasant deer hunt in Comanche though this weekend


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Holy Batman! Let the boys out at 5 am. I'm not sure I want to go out this morning. Temperature is in upper 30s and wind is out of the north at 25 mph.
But we'll get out and do something. Seems like we went from summer to winter.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

We are waiting for that front later today Wayne Supposed to get up to 56F and then plummet. Tomorrow no picnic.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I'm not even looking forward to training this morning. It is very cold. Temp in the mid 20s and a 15 mph north wind. Ugh!
And last Monday I was complaining that it was too hot.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> I'm not even looking forward to training this morning. It is very cold. Temp in the mid 20s and a 15 mph north wind. Ugh!
> And last Monday I was complaining that it was too hot.


Now that is what I have here only we may get snow off the lake!!!!  and I expect it! I am going to see how long I last at training or doing something. Yesterday went to a protected area and it was nice. So may go there today. Out of the wind!


----------



## Tony Marshall

Wayne Nutt said:


> I'm not even looking forward to training this morning. It is very cold. Temp in the mid 20s and a 15 mph north wind. Ugh!
> And last Monday I was complaining that it was too hot.


WTH happened!!!! I was just wearing shorts like three days ago.


----------



## MooseGooser

I left work last night at 10:00 P.M. It was -6 degrees..

Its -5 this morning... 

About 2 inches of powder snow on the ground,not a cloud in the sky,just a really beautiful morning..


----------



## Wayne Nutt

No need to check the water temp.today as there is ice around the edges of the ponds.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

It was so cold that the bands on the wingers lost their elasticity. We ran four dogs and when picking up the bands would not retract to the original length.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> It was so cold that the bands on the wingers lost their elasticity. We ran four dogs and when picking up the bands would not retract to the original length.


The temp up here is in the teens so I can throw marks and do blinds. No BB!!!No plastic bumpers.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Now it's supposed to snow. Good grief.
And tomorrow, I just want to stay inside. NNW winds up to 20 mph. But then a warm up for the rest of the week.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> Now it's supposed to snow. Good grief.
> And tomorrow, I just want to stay inside. NNW winds up to 20 mph. But then a warm up for the rest of the week.


Oh Wayne it is fun running in the snow!!!


----------



## ShadowMagic

I got a nice doe in the drizzle with my flintlock this morning


----------



## Gary M

ShadowMagic said:


> I got a nice doe in the drizzle with my flintlock this morning


 Congrats!

Here's what it looked like from my deer blind this morning. 18 degrees with 6 inches of white stuff on the ground.


----------



## Ldeemer

ShadowMagic said:


> I got a nice doe in the drizzle with my flintlock this morning


What part of central tx are you from.i live in gatesville


----------



## ShadowMagic

chalk bluff


----------



## Ldeemer

ShadowMagic said:


> chalk bluff


Guess I'm not sure where that is at


----------



## Gun_Dog2002

Good god, how do I unsubscribe from this...?

/Paul


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Gary M said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Here's what it looked like from my deer blind this morning. 18 degrees with 6 inches of white stuff on the ground.
> View attachment 20747


Kinda what it looked like tonight coming home from work at 11pm. Snow coming down hard. Never know if the plows will be out. Roads very icy with snow on top.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

I'm playing hookey today. Just too nasty. 24 with 15-20 mph north wind and light coating of snow on ground. Warm up starts tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Going to be almost 70 today. Two days ago the shallow ponds were frozen over.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Wayne Nutt said:


> Going to be almost 70 today. Two days ago the shallow ponds were frozen over.


We are in a foot of snow. Not bad compared to Buffalo. Nothing frozen. Maybe at the edges. Hope to be able to use water on the weekend when it rains and goes to 50F Wait and see up here. 70F up here I could take. It was 27F this am.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

It's hot. Three blinds, four marks and dog's were really hot. When I wasn't looking Rowdy snuck over for a dip to cool down.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

This was yesterday. Today is to be nice. Tomorrow a special weather statement issued, freezing rain and rain.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Well here I sit in darkness. No hydro as the winds knocked out power over a big portion of Sarnia Lambton! All the snow we had melted and then the intense rain last night flooded the back yard. It never stops the nonsense weather. Temperatures plummeting as I write and snowsqualls tomorrow. Great weather. W/ the hydro out meant my sump pump backed up and water on basement floor. Now have a generator going. It is going to be a long night folks.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The loss of electricity is always bad. Sorry


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Well I don't know and I am not complaining. Very unusual weather for December here. 37F so we are biking, obedience and doing single marks w/ my friend Mickey. "SIT" means "SIT"!!!

Hope it stays like this all winter.


----------



## windwalkers swan song

How did you teach that Mickey dog to ride that bicycle, one of the littermates gathers firewood , one blows the whistle and runs the E collar, amazing awfully smart youngsters, mine actually runs sweeper I will try to post a pic !!!!! She looks much better now in the avatar thank goodness all is WELL !


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

windwalkers swan song said:


> View attachment 21068
> How did you teach that Mickey dog to ride that bicycle, one of the littermates gathers firewood , one blows the whistle and runs the E collar, amazing awfully smart youngsters, mine actually runs sweeper I will try to post a pic !!!!! She looks much better now in the avatar thank goodness all is WELL !


No Neil he ran beside me. If only he could.....


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Summer has arrived and it's hot. This morning I was out thrashing around in the dark setting up. I ran Shadow and Rowdy on a momma poppa double with two blinds and a diversion. I called it quits except I took the landowners dog down to one of the ponds and gave him a couple marks through some decoys.


----------



## FGD Mike Smith

We had a little rain here in MN last night. I know all too well about that Texas heat. i was in Fort Hood Texas for 4 years. I rememeber those nasty days living out in the field when it was close to 110. I'm not a fan of our skeeters up here, but I would take those over the heat any day!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Winter has finally arrived with lots of rain. The ponds are full and lots of rain this holiday weekend. 3-5" is forecast. One weather person said that we are only 5" shy of the wettest year record. 
I checked the water temp last Sat and it was 54 and today only 56 degrees. I was surprised.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Officially the wettest year of record in Texas. 55" and still raining as opposed to the normal being 36".


----------



## Tony Marshall

Wayne Nutt said:


> Officially the wettest year of record in Texas. 55" and still raining as opposed to the normal being 36".


It is crazy. This spring HT season did prompt me to buy new camo rain gear. I highly recommend the Helly Hansen Impertech rain gear. It's gotten a lot of use this year and not a drop got through.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We got 8.5 " of rain


----------



## Peter Balzer

If there's any drought. This is going to end that for most of TX or OK.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We've had 4+" of rain. More on the way tonight, The rain is great but smaller doses would be better. Probably won't get any training in until Saturday as the fields are soaked.
Gives me time for maintenance of equipment. Seems like everyday something breaks.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Another 2 1/2" last night for a total of 6 1/2" this week. More to come tonight.


----------



## Tony Marshall

This is crazy. The rain did hold off for us yesterday so we trained. No wind, 80 degrees when the sun came out for a little while. Then it was like a sauna so you still couldn't get much out of the dogs and had to watch them like a hawk.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

The fields are soaked. So, it will be hard to train any until they dry out some.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Batten down the hatches hear comes some ugly weather.


----------



## Txhuntingal

WE got about an inch of rain in the Justin area and at LBJ in Alvord today (Wednesday)!


----------



## Wayne Nutt

We are in a peculiar weather pattern. It starts raining on Tuesday evening and continues for a couple of days in significant amounts. it soaks the fields and keeps me out of them. This has happened the last two weeks and is now occurring this week. So, I have only been able to train on Monday and Tuesday, then wait for rain to quit and then field to dry out a bit and train for two days and then it starts all over again.
The good news is that the ponds are in very good shape. The bad news is that summer is coming soon with the Texas heat and we're missing some of the best time of the year to train.


----------



## KingOfTheGlades

Wayne Nutt said:


> We are in a peculiar weather pattern. It starts raining on Tuesday evening and continues for a couple of days in significant amounts. it soaks the fields and keeps me out of them. This has happened the last two weeks and is now occurring this week. So, I have only been able to train on Monday and Tuesday, then wait for rain to quit and then field to dry out a bit and train for two days and then it starts all over again.
> The good news is that the ponds are in very good shape. The bad news is that summer is coming soon with the Texas heat and we're missing some of the best time of the year to train.



Im right there with you brother. Im in Palm Beach area and these last few days have been nutty with the storms and heat. I love the rain, watching it open up shallow water holes to work on decheating concepts etc. But the heat over the last week has amplified to a point where more than 10 mins or so is pushing it. 

Im taking mine through Double T currently and I try to hit the last 30 minutes of light hoping it will be a bit cooler. Im still always soaked with sweat when I leave


----------

